# GBR unusual behavior



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I have had this pair of german blue rams for 3 months or so in my 29 gallon tank. He has always been lively, hungry, shows off his color. The past two days or so, he has been hiding in a rock cave at the bottom of the tank. He's just kind of sitting on the bottom, his orange color is not really showing, and he doesn't seem interested in eating. There are no outward signs of illness, I'm starting to worry about him. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look for eggs or fry.My males gaurd the nest.They do usaully eat so this is not for certain,but worth checking on?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You know that was my first thought but I couldn't find any. I was planning on doing a PP treatment to this tank this week. I just hope he is ok, he's usually such a lively fish.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Just got home and he is at the surface gasping for air. All other fish in tank are looking really good. Don't know what to do for him. Add an airstone? I'll try and get a pic because the tips of some of his fins look like something's on them.

The white spots on his body are on the glass the only thing visibly different about home is the tips of his fins. And his color is way off.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Wish I had something for you?I still think rams are pretty diffacult to keep.I've lost more store bought rams than discus.Even when healthy most of my reading says a 2+year life span.I lost 2 males this week both in seperate tanks.1was in my 180 with 5 other males so who knows there are no other issues in this tank that I am aware of.And 1 was my best male breeder(one of my own fry less than 1 year old) who had just spawned in my fluval spec,spent time with the fry and was moved with his mate to a 20 gallon.He and mate spawned again just the other day and was dead yesterday.His mate is fine and there are hundreds of fry swimming around her.Part of my pride and excitement in breeding them is they just seem so short lived,and diffacult to keep.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The good news is he's still alive. The bad news is it looks like it may be dropsy. It looks like his scales are a little raised up on his body. There's also one little white spec that looks like sand on his side. Possibly ich. I haven't added anything to this tank in quite some time. Advice on my next course of action or treatments I should try would be greatly appreciated. He's also pale, and his orange color on his face has turned red.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I am thinking about euthanizing him. Hoping to not spread his illness. I don't really think it is ich but in watching closely.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Is he still hanging in there?
I would try a PP bath in existing tank water seperated in a bucket before just euthanising.Unfortunately usaully by the time we recognise symptoms that look like dropsy there is already permanent or fatal damage to the liver.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM03700.pdf
There is a chart on page 3 of this link about dips/baths.I would go with last (weakest ) dose and time since the fish is already stressed.
Methylene blue may also work in a bath or dip.It too will stain everything so don't use in tank.The MB actually is absorbed through the fishes skin.
Fish Baths, Dips, Swabs; Including Coral; For Disease, Ammonia, Treatment


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks bandit. He's still hanging in there. His scales don't look raised to me anymore, not sure if they truly were, I just have been watching him really closely looking for any clue as to what his problem is. I will do a bath of PP unless you think the MB is a better choice. I am mixing a stock solution of the PP, hoping I'm making it right.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Go with the PP.It is better to be light and safe than to OD(will kill fish).You CAN NOT MIX MB AND PP,so don't do both.I would run a short bath(10-15 minutes) in a solution of pink/purple mix(2mg/l).If it changes color then just return fish to tank.The color change indicates disolved organics in the water,so maybe a waterchange in the tank and then try again.Don't do bath in completely clean water or the pp could be to strong .The used/dirty water is a "seat belt" for the fish.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Gonna do it today. I have an empty 3 gallon half moon shaped tank that I can use for this. We will see how it goes. It would be nice to save my fish.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Gave him the PP bath treatment yesterday. He was still in bad shape this morning when I left. Came home and he had lost the fight. RIP little guy.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

